#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-07-03
<Galuel> bonjour
<Galuel> Je voudrais participer à la traduction francophone, notamment, je voudrais porter le principe que propriétaire ne signifie pas privateur, et que libre ne signifie pas gratuit, il y a un mélange énorme dans la logithèque sur ces notions fondamentales...
<Galuel> J'ai un peu regardé, mais j'ai pas compris comment faire pour proposer des changements...
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-07-04
<Galuel> Hello
<Galuel> teolemon !
<teolemon> hej
<teolemon> la confusion est où
<teolemon> parce que je me souviens que le sujet avait été discuté
<Galuel> La confusion est sur le terme "propriétaire" et sur le fait que dans "licence :" il devrait y avoir par exemple pour être précis privateur - copyright ou dans le cas d'une licence libre : libre- GPL (par exemple)
<teolemon> je veux parler en terme d'UI
<teolemon> j'ai bien conscience de la différence, mais c'est à quel endroit(s) visuellement
<Galuel> http://postimg.org/image/vncn96tkn/
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/software-center/+pots/software-center/fr/86/+translate
<teolemon> oh **** de ****
<teolemon> regarde les indications
<teolemon> apportez moi un chaton
<teolemon> que je l'étrangle en place publique
<teolemon> grrrrrrr
<teolemon> bon
<teolemon> sur privateur/propriétaire
<teolemon> on garde propriétaire
<teolemon> c'est le terme consacré
<teolemon> privateur est inutilement dévalorisant
<YoBoY> j'aime pas le mot privateur, il est incompréhensible par monsieur tout le monde (mes 2 cents)
<teolemon> propriétaire veut bien dire ce qu'il veut dire
<teolemon> sur gratuit libre
<teolemon> la chaine n'est pas claire
<teolemon> je vais ouvrir un bogue
<Galuel> propriétaire est impropre
<teolemon> le commentaire traducteur dit à la fois gratis et libre
<Galuel> On est propriétaire de son logiciel libre
<Galuel> Un logiciel est libre ou bien privateur de liberté
<teolemon> Un logiciel propriétaire1, appelé parfois de manière militante logiciel privateur2, ou encore logiciel non libre3, est un logiciel dont la duplication, la modification ou l'usage est limité. Ceci se matérialise par des limitations légales, matérielles, ou logicielles dans l'utilisation, la
<teolemon> cf wikipedia
<teolemon> l'article est logiciel propriétaire
<teolemon> logiciel non libre me va
<Galuel> C'est une erreur de sens. Propriété a un sens parfaitement différent
<Galuel> Oui non-libre est correct
<Galuel> C'est d'ailleurs fortement contesté par Stallman et l'APRIL, marqué dans l'article wikipedia qui doit être déplacé vers privateur : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logiciel_propri%C3%A9taire#Histoire_des_terminologies
<Galuel> "logiciel propriétaire" vient du fond marxiste français qui confond toutes les luttes avec celle de la propriété capitaliste source de tous les mots.
<Galuel> Or je suis 100% propriétaire de mon Ubuntu qui est libre.
<teolemon> je ne vais pas me lancer dans une exégèse
<Galuel> Confondre donc la notion de propriété avec la notion de privation des libertés est un contre sens qui génère confusion et flou sémantique.
<teolemon> non-libre me va aussi, mais c'est une décision collégiale
<Galuel> non-libre est correct, ça me va tout à fait. Privateur est encore plus précis, mais on peut s'en passer avec non-libre.
<teolemon> pourrais-tu t'inscrire à la liste et envoyer un petit mail à ce sujet ?
<Galuel> C'est où ?
<teolemon> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr
<teolemon> dans le point 1
<teolemon> tu as déjà contribué ?
<Galuel> non
<teolemon> on a besoin d'aide sur la logithèque
<teolemon> pour les descriptions, précisément :-)
<Galuel> Je veux bien participer, à condition qu'on arrive à modifier ces petits biais sémantiques qui m'horrifient :)
<Galuel> J'ai discuté de ces points avec RMS : http://blog.creationmonetaire.info/2010/11/dialogues-avec-richard-stallman.html
<Galuel> Richard est très précis, et il a parfaitement raison de l'être.
<teolemon> tu sais, nous les traducteurs
<teolemon> nous sommes par définition des traîtres
<teolemon> :-)
<teolemon> mais j'ai eu l'occasion de le rencontrer
<Galuel> Oui mais quand même RMS a fait l'effort de parler le Français, il le parle souvent, donc il y a une source à écouter, qui n'est pas la moindre !
<teolemon> la terminologie est intéressante
<teolemon> http://www.libertesnumeriques.net/evenements/stallman-19octobre2011
<Galuel> Elle est fondamentale. Priver quelqu'un de liberté a un sens très précis, qui n'a rien à voir avec la notion de propriété
<teolemon> nous l'avions invité à SciencesPo
<teolemon> mais on l'avait fait parler en anglais
<teolemon> niark niark
<teolemon> pour des raisons de temps, principalement
<Galuel> excellente initiative. A propos de Sciences Po tu connais les conférences gesticulées de Franck Lepage ?
<teolemon> pas du tout, je ne suis plus vraiment tout ce qui s'y passe
<Galuel> Oh mais ça ne se passe pas à Science Po, c'est un ancien élève de Science Po qui explique avec un humour décoiffant la grande tartufferie...
<teolemon> ok
<YoBoY> ha d'accord, c'est Stéphane… mouai… ce que j'en dit de RMS…
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-07-05
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonsoir, je viens de remarquer qu'il y a des chaînes mal traduites dans le paquet "Logiciels et mises à jour" et ce lorsqu'on clique sur "Paramètres système" sous Ubuntu 13.04. Et plus précisemment dans l'onglet "Pilotes additionnels".
<ButterflyOfFire> Il s'agit de la chaîne : "Utilisation de le pilote binaire Nvidia ..." au lieu de "Utilisateur du ..."
<ButterflyOfFire> Ou encore "Utilisation de serveur X X.org ..." au lieu de "Utilisation du serveur ..."
<ButterflyOfFire> Je viens de remarquer cela au moment où je m'apprêtait à installer le pilote propriétaire de NVIDIA.
<ButterflyOfFire> C'est quoi le nom du paquet à corriger sur Launchpad déjà ?
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-07-06
<Ool> plop les traducteurs, il y a une coquille là http://traduire.ubuntu-fr.org/node/15: Qui qu'il en soit
<Ool> visible aussi depuis planet
<Ool> tiens sinon pour facilité quand vous metter le lien pour votre canal irc vous devriez dire son nom.. tout le monde n'utilise pas le webchat et ça simplifie le copié/collé ça peux permettre de s'en rappeler aussi ;)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-07-07
<the_dj21> Salut
<the_dj21> Je cherche une partie de ubuntu a traduire, il y a t il des partie a traduire urgente ?
<the_dj21> Salut il y a t il une traduction urgente a faire ?
<YoBoY> salut the_dj21, les ddtp
<YoBoY> http://traduire.ubuntu-fr.org/node/15
<the_dj21> Ok
<the_dj21> J'y vais de ce pas
<the_dj21> D'après ce que je vois les ddtp sont traduits a 100%
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-07-06
<Guest86976> Bonjour !
<Guest86976> Je viens de mettre Ubuntu 14.04 sur un ancien PC qui ne fonctionnait plus et celui-ci retrouve désormais une nouvelle jeunesse. Je vais aujourd'hui le donne à une famille qui n'as pas de PC et encore moins de connaissance en informatique. Je ne pourrais pas rester chez eux très longtemps et compte donc leur demander le lire le guide pour débutant de la version 13.10 d'Ubuntu
<Guest86976> serait-il possible de me dire les parties qui ont beaucoups changé dans la version 14.04 afin que je le leur explique lors de mon passage ?
